# Advantage of Life in a Gated Community



## altssolution (Mar 14, 2017)

Townships are like mini cities with all the essential facilities available within the complex. This is what makes them so attractive to people and developers. Across the country are going all out to develop these residential townships across cities. 
Here are a few key reasons, living in a township is far beneficial than living in an independent set-up










Amazing Amenities: The biggest benefit of living in a township are the quiet, open spaces around you. A thoughtful township builder will incorporate a large percentage of open space within buildings/villas in a township so that there is ample greenery and as a result, fresh air to breathe. Townships give you an opportunity to revel in a plethora of amenities and comforts like shopping mall, food courts, multiplex, supermarkets, entertainment zones, sporting facilities etc. all well around the vicinity of your home, imparting a supreme luxury living like none other.

Security and Safety: A common concern for those people with small children is that their dwelling should have ample place for the children to play. That is one of the reasons why most people with young children prefer to live in a house with their own private garden or backyard, as opposed to living in a cramped apartment building. But in a township, this problem is resolved easily. You can choose to live in flats within a township and still have ample space for your children to play safely without having to leave the gate. 
Everything at one place: Whatever is your requirement, all you have to do is just name it; township is a picture-perfect destination where your every need is satisfied, you can find everything right from a shopping mall to a doctor’s clinic and office spaces to entertainment zones at your door-step.

Living Experience: Townships bestow you larger living & open spaces, sports zones, gardens, jogging tracks and play grounds that suit the requirements of all age-groups from kids to youngsters towards the elders.
Green living: All townships are eloquently positioned at perfect locations away from the city so as to enjoy a proper environment and ambiance with vibrant settings. Eco-friendly and sustainable features like rainwater harvesting, solar power, sewage treatment etc. makes townships picture-perfect for living.

Community: An obvious benefit of a township is that of community. For example, at S&P Foundation, we aim to build large townships where not less than 200 families reside. Now imagine living in a township which offers privacy and open space, but also the opportunity to network and get to know families and people in different fields so well.

Just by virtue of having a walled township with several amenities like a club house where people can interact, a special atmosphere is created where you and the rest of the residents can bond. That is what townships do – they create real communities. Communities that you can turn to any time you need help. Communities that your children can grow up with. And communities where you can make life-long friendships and build what will essentially become your extended family.



picture : shwas homes
http://altssolution.com/


----------

